

New Commercial Extensions for MySQL Enterprise Edition  - keeperofdakeys
http://blogs.oracle.com/MySQL/entry/new_commercial_extensions_for_mysql

======
nphase
This is frustrating to me. Thread pool has been a requested feature for quite
a long time, and I'm sad to see it's not being contributed to the community
edition. Wasn't it supposed to be a part of MySQL 6.0 and now MariaDB?

~~~
caseyf2
It's in MariaDB 5.1 and later.

<http://kb.askmonty.org/en/pool-of-threads>

Also, Pluggable authentication is in MariaDB 5.2 and later but I don't think
that it ships with any plugins.

